# Thinking of changing my name yet again



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well my name was originally recurvemaster. I have not shot a lot of archery at all since I became literally obsessed with slingshots. So I decided to change my name to NaturalFork because as you may or may not know I LOVE natural fork slingshots. But let me step back and say I love ALL slingshots. I cant settle on one and I love to shoot them all. Currently my most shot slingshot is a Saunders. So I feel that yet again my name does not fit.

I recently read a post from Dayhiker where he explained his username. I dont know about you but the name Dayhiker is simply awesome. So I wanted to take a page out of his book. I have been struggling with my weight for a few years now. I have been going for bicycle rides at night after I get home from work and have been really enjoying them. I am thinking of changing my name to NightCycler. I know it is a pretty big ripoff of Dayhiker. What do you guys think? Should I just leave it?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That sounds good to me! Or you could go by Board Cut. LOL!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> That sounds good to me! Or you could go by Board Cut. LOL!


Believe it or not board cuts are my least shot type of slingshot. I also signed up to the flashlight forum with NightCycler as my handle.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well it has been done. What can I say.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool name - after weight loss your can re-name to _SLIMSHOOTER _


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the new name, its like mine, ha ha, shot in the foot ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yer, new name is good. if you change your profile pic though i will never know who you are lol.... i had a memory once lol


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Stop it Ray, your driving me crazy.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now you have to ask to extend your title to

"Formally Naturalfork"
"Formally RecurveMaster"

Of course you have to change your avatar to:










LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NightCycler said:


> Now you have to ask to extend your title to
> 
> "Formally Naturalfork"
> "Formally RecurveMaster"
> ...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I should change my name to "NameChanger"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I changed it back. I love NaturalFork better. Sorry for being annoying guys.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it alot better too.


----------

